# Two beans pour times, results and me.....



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Both from Rave

Kenyan Ki AB

18g in/28-30secs/36g out

Nice sweet and tart with the fruit notes stated on the bag being rhubarb mainly.

Nicaragua Finca El Bosque lot #2512

18g in/20secs/36g out

Not quite as full a flavour as previous got the notes of strawberry with hint of orange.

Now here's the thing. On the Nicaraguan bean I can't help but feel the pour time is to quick and I'm not ekking everything out of the bean.

It may be me perhaps but it just seems so quick and it's the difference in bean but just looking at the pour it seems to fast, not as dense, dare I say it watery...... but as you all know I am new so ask. The puck looks fine after no holes etc.

I have tightened up the Porlex by a notch and kept the tamp as hard even tried harder but the pour through the Nicaraguan bean is still as quick.

Is it me, should I be expecting more out of the second bean or are they that vastly different? It's not unpleasant so might just be me wanting more, call me greedy, whatever I dunno.

Any eye openers/pointers in my mistakes or just being to wanting while lacking of knowledge and being inexperienced greatfully received.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOur grinder is most likely limiting you here


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> YOur grinder is most likely limiting you here


This.....

you can either updose but kep ratio same to slow shot down or tamp harder

the limited adjustment range of the porlex is your foe here


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Tamping firmer doesn't always result in a slower pour. Tighten the grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Tamping firmer doesn't always result in a slower pour. Tighten the grind.


Agree , big steps on the porlex tho ....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Time to invest some dosh then?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I just had to buy a car so investing in a grinder is out the window at the moment. It was already as am building up a new custom bmx which has been pushed back by the car situation also, life can be a git lol.

Had a feeling I needed to tighten the grind but only tightened by one click so far and the Porlex will only let me tighten up by another one before at tightest...how very frustrating. I'll run the Nicaraguan on tightest tomorrow morning and see will only be one more difference on what I am now which is tighter than the Kenyan already. Gotta try though.

The most frustrating thing of all is to have already tightened the grind, it not improve but me be along the right lines. Still one more click left so I'll not give up yet!

Hmmmm it's sort of half a consolation to know I was heading in the correct direction from my analysis but a total git that it's not me being stupid or being way off. Instead that in my quest and attempts it's my equipment that may be holding me back already from achieving a variety of better shots across different beans and awakening to the fact I could be losing out on flavour to many not just this one that has highlighted the problem.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Someone posted a mod on here to make finer adjustment between clicks on a Porlex; was it a nylon locking nut from B&Q or something?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha cool, I'll have a hunt for that once in work. It's one click from tightest now so dunno if it will help with this bean but worth a shot! Didn't try this morning, far to early, Mon etc etc......sat on bus at moment heading, signal is irratic, will have a search once in. Thanks Jeebsy!!


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

From what i found of that bean a month ago Nicaragua Finca El Bosque lot #2512,it required a very fine grind for me to slow the pour down ,and did take a few adjustments to get there.

But what a rewarding bean when you get it right it gave me my lighter roast eureka moment.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

stevogums said:


> From what i found of that bean a month ago Nicaragua Finca El Bosque lot #2512,it required a very fine grind for me to slow the pour down ,and did take a few adjustments to get there.
> 
> But what a rewarding bean when you get it right it gave me my lighter roast eureka moment.


Yeah I'm loving some of the lighter to mediums as an espresso. Found the 2512 bean works lovely with milk also, real fresh gentle sweetness, quite beautiful.

Your setup is a......uhhhumm.....cough....a little better than mine Stevo and quite possibly allowing a little more tinkering in the adjustments though


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Yup they are good with flat whites.

The aroma is lovely also


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, it won't hurt if I can't sort with the Porlex and will just end up in work, coarser grind with the french press and a splash of the old moloko.

Had a similar bean in here that way before. Very pleasant aroma and taste true.

....................that will just mean I'll have to order something new to try at home, never seem to have a prob with that!!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Well I am down to the finest/tightest setting on the Porlex with the same tamp I use for everything on the #2512 bean.

Pour is at about 24 secs now for same in and out ratio. Flavour has way more depth to it and afters hold more sweetness than before. Still makes me marvel at the tiny adjustments and improved results possible with them in this coffee lark.

Still sure I could eek more flavour and depth from this particular bean but for now my grinder holds me back and makes me itch to find the cash and something better.

I have also come to the realisation over the past couple of weeks, well few months of owning this Classic but only more so lately as i get a little more competent at coffee and its making that without a shadow of a doubt as much as I still love a cappuccino my preferred form is a good espresso. Mine being okish......

Not giving up other forms and cappuccinos are a close second with the call of latte art involved.


----------

